# pfs hunting



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i am sure that you can hunt with a pfs it hits hard and like all things you have to shoot a lot to get good when i started with atlatls i gave up hunting with every thing eles until i took a deer took 2 years for me to do that. i learned a lot about hunting with other weapons when i did like power is not every thing as much as shot placement i think the pfs is more of a low to ground hunting tool or it would be for me as far as i shoot now i dont ever give up may be what kills me later in life so when i do get better i will hunt with it may take 2 years or so lol but till then big forks are for me i will keep shooting the pfs to get better.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

practice on ants, roaches, mosquitoes, snails, crickets, house flies- small pest like that move a lot and stop for a split second.(snails are just for the gooey mess). or just toss something small on the ground to shoot at like a bottle cap, wine cork, a checker, a dime, or even a paint ball. something to chase indefinitely or not. its what i do for fun, but i have realized that it makes a small sparrows head look like a watermelon size to me.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

now that i think about it i dont recall see many pics of pfs and there kill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have small shooters that i take game with but i would not call it a pfs but if i go by the pfs challenge it is.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i have small shooters that i take game with but i would not call it a pfs but if i go by the pfs challenge it is.


  You guys are slicker than possum s***t. I understand though, those prizes are pretty sweet. I myself wish i could use my boo shooter.


----------

